# Illegal Instructions o' plenty

## ummmmmmmmm

Well I have hit a road block that I can't seem to surpass.

I have a VIA EPIA with a C3 processor and I have successfully compiled a stage3 2.4.26 kernel.  I was attempting to list my devices using lspci when I first came across the error

lspci

Illegal Instruction

I built support for pci and hotplug into the kernel.  Knowing my hardware, I continued with loading of my wireless card module and then I saw the error again.

iwconfig

wlan0  IEEE 802.11b+  ESSID:"STA09D4A0"  Nickname:"acx100 v0.2.0pre8"

Illegal Instruction

Finally, I emerged dhcp and dnsmasq successfully but when setting IFACE='wlan0' to be the device that it used more Illegal Instructions appeared.  Trying to initialize using /etc/init.d/dhcp start   i get error:

/sbin/rc:  line 532: 1480 Illegal Instruction ...

I have tried everything I can think of but I'm at my wit's end.  I have re-compiled using different CFLAGS and CHOST= i586, still no success.

I can't seem to find any more information about the error, hopefully I can get some help.

----------

## mkw22468

did you try -march=i386 and CHOST as i386?

----------

## ummmmmmmmm

I tried re-compiling with -march=i386 and CHOST='i386 but still the same problem.  What I find intereting is that when I boot from the livecd everything works fine.  lspci doesn't return an illegal instruction.  Im still stumped.

----------

## mkw22468

can you post your make.conf?

----------

## Tiger683

I don't know for 2.4 kernels, but the 2.6 has special options to be marked for this hardware to get it working properly, and i think it isn't the most supported, tried 2.6 kernel?

----------

## ummmmmmmmm

Here is my original make.conf:

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i586 -m3dnow -pipe"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

Changing to i386 didn't change anything.  Still the same errors.

I want to avoid going to 2.6 if possible.

----------

## Chaosite

What are the contents of /proc/cpuinfo ?

----------

## ummmmmmmmm

/proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor id        : CentaurHauls

cpu family       : 6

model             : 7

model name    : VIA Samuel 2

stepping          : 3

cpu Mhz          : 800.047

cache size       : 64KB

fdiv_bug         : no

hlt_bug           : no

f00f_bug         : no

coma_bug       : no

fpu                 : yes

fpu_exception  : yes

cpuid_level      : 1

up                  : yes

flags               : fpu de tsc msr cx8 mtrr pge mmx 3dnow

bogomips        : 1595.80

When I compiled the kernel, I set the cpu as a Cyrix III , C3.

----------

## ummmmmmmmm

Still no Luck with resolving this illegal instruction issue.

A thought:

Could it be related to the modules I have built into the kernel?

I have re-compiled several times.  Used the EPIA patch found at epiawiki.  Followed

every spec and guideline I could find, yet I'm still having this issue.  All my hardware 

seems to be working fine, as I can ping the machine using the wireless pci card.

Any thoughts?

----------

## lyonsd

Similar problems here.  I discovered a number of failures doing emerges.  I tracked down at least two commands that give me the "Illegal instruction" message: /bin/sort and /usr/bin/find

I did a listing on the directories to see when these commands were built:

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  14056 Jul  8  2007 basename*

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  17576 Jul  8  2007 cat*

-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  32932 Jul  8  2007 chgrp*

...

...

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 46484 Jul  8  2007 sort*

...

...

...

And the interesting thing is that all of the other commands I tried which have the same date do not result in that error.  I thought it was my march setting.

So what I need to know are what packages sort and find come it so I can try rebuiilding them.

----------

